

Show HN: hnpc – Highlight New/Updated Posts & New Comments (User Script) - michaelschade
https://github.com/michaelschade/hnpc

======
michaelschade
You can install it by grabbing the user script:
[https://raw.github.com/michaelschade/hnpc/master/src/hnpc.us...](https://raw.github.com/michaelschade/hnpc/master/src/hnpc.user.js)

Here are two pictures showing it in action:

* [https://github.com/michaelschade/hnpc/raw/master/examples/po...](https://github.com/michaelschade/hnpc/raw/master/examples/posts.png)

* [https://github.com/michaelschade/hnpc/raw/master/examples/co...](https://github.com/michaelschade/hnpc/raw/master/examples/comments.png)

This uses a browser's Web Storage, so all information is stored locally.

------
rkalla
In a related vein, <http://hnnotify.com> provides comment reply email
notifications if you want to know when someone replies to you on HN
(Disclaimer: I am the author)

~~~
michaelschade
Hey, that's pretty slick. Just signed up to check it out, thanks for sharing!

~~~
rkalla
Thanks Michael, here's a test message!

~~~
michaelschade
Works wonderfully–very nice!

------
tagawa
Nice script - very useful. I made it into an Opera extension:

<https://addons.opera.com/en/addons/extensions/details/hnpc>

~~~
michaelschade
Sweet! I've updated the README to note the existence of your extension.

Thanks for the contribution!

------
btw0
You might be also interested in the Google Chrome extension

<https://github.com/wuzhe/social-hotness>

Preview:

[https://github.com/wuzhe/social-
hotness/raw/master/screensho...](https://github.com/wuzhe/social-
hotness/raw/master/screenshots/yc_1.png)

~~~
michaelschade
I can't seem to get the extension to work (package not valid). It looks neat,
though.

Detecting and highlighting new comments was my original functionality, and I
added the post list highlighting as an after-thought when I couldn't find
something similar through a quick search.

Thanks for sharing it.

~~~
btw0
Thanks for pointing out the problem, I'll look into this.

------
tkahn6
I wrote one of these as well as a Chrome extension a few months ago.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kikfikaiccdaabdilg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kikfikaiccdaabdilgpbcceionekdegl)

Additionally, it will highlight edited comments in grey or any color of your
choosing (simply md5's the comment text and checks to see if it's changed next
time you load the page).

~~~
CWIZO
I've done it to:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fpndmkcfggkffpablc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fpndmkcfggkffpablcooicmihgcgalil)
:)

